# Danfoss VLT6008 Ausgangsspannung einstellen



## august123 (4 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

lässt sich am Danfoss FU die Ausgansspannung auch stufenlos einstellen, anstatt der vorgegebenen Schritte 230V, 380V, 400V?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2008)

Hi


@august123


> anstatt der vorgegebenen Schritte 230V, 380V, 400V?


 
Verrate uns doch mal die Hintergründe.

Die Nenn-Spannung deines Motors ist abweichend davon ?


----------



## august123 (4 Mai 2008)

ich möchte einfach eine regelbare Spannung, den FU also als Stelltrafo missbrauchen


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2008)

Hi

Kannst du nur mal in die Parameterliste schauen.


Beim Siemens MMC440 ist das KEIN Problem.

Den Danfoss kenne ich zu wenig.


----------



## maxider1 (4 Mai 2008)

siehe Produkthandbuch

http://www.digitable.de/pdf-dateien/VLT6000 Produkthandbuch.pdf


Seite 93 Parameter 103


gruß
max


----------



## gravieren (5 Mai 2008)

@maxider1


> Seite 93 Parameter 103


Das hat er bereits gefunden / wusste er schon   ;-)


----------



## maxider1 (5 Mai 2008)

@gravieren

laut Produktbeschreibung steht "stufenlosen Einstellung der Motorspannung" 

@august
Habe das heute bei einem VLT6016 versucht - es ist möglich die Einstellung z.B.: 387V vorzunehmen.

gruß
max


----------



## august123 (7 Mai 2008)

kannst du mir erklären wie du das einstellst? Irgentwie komm ich da nicht weiter.

Für meine Anwendung müsste ich mit der Spannung auf 160V runter. Ich will eigentlich eine simple 230V Gleichspannung ohne viel Aufwand erzeugen 
Benötige 10W Leistung für einen kurzen Versuch.


----------



## maxider1 (10 Mai 2008)

*Einstellung FU*

hallo August

Parameter 103 wählen

Mit den Tasten auf und ab kannst du die vorgegebenen Spannungen einstellen, drücke doch mal die linke ( oder war es die rechte, habe leider gerade keine fu bei der hand) taste - die erste stelle müsste nun blinken, nochmals linke taste - die 2 Stelle blinkt usw., mit den auf und ab Tasten kann nun die Einstellung vorgenommen werden.

gruß
max


----------



## august123 (12 Mai 2008)

danke, funktioniert!


----------



## august123 (17 Juni 2008)

habe mal wieder eine etwas ausgefallene und vielleicht dumme Frage.
Kann ich die defekte Steuerkarte eines VLT5011 Umrichters mit der aus einem VLT6008 ersetzen? Also die VLT5011 Leistungskarte mit der VLT6008 Steuerkarte und Display betreiben.
Das hochrüsten von vlt5008 auf vlt5011 soll ja angeblich möglich sein.


----------

